# Litter of future decoy dogs on the ground!



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

This is the first breeding out of my two decoy dogs Sniper and Kya I expect good things from this litter the dad is a short range decoy dog and the mother is a longer range dog for me. The two have been on alot of stands with me all throughout the year since i can hunt coyotes year around in Nebraska and they have had plenty of kills misses and blank stands and do their job for me very well.


----------



## halfbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

good healthy looking pups . what's the breeding on them ?


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

The male is from Tony Tebbe I got as pup out of Gunner and Maddie which is 1/2 pit 1/4 catahoula and BMC the female I picked up as a pup also out in MO. that goes back to good raccoon stock she is 3/4 mountain cur and 1/4 BMC. I had a hickup with the male some time back with a buddy muzzle blasting the bajeezes out of him so he was a lil unsure bout shooting for a month or two but always had to go when he seen a gun come out of the house but he got over that real fast and we have had no problems with him since just a note of honesty on that. Henever did stop engaging or sinking into a coyote through that process. So I never quit him and never would since he is definately part of the family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful pups !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good looking pups........


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great looking pups!


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

How do you start a pup to be a decoy dog? What's the steps?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, thats a good sized litter, and nice looking pups also.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

First off I take the pup with me and work on basic commands with the pup such as sit, lay down, come, heel. and to sick em. Then I teach them to come by tone on my ecollar As a pup when ever we aren't about we are playing with the tail of the coyote that I have shot recently. When the get a few months older I start working a gun into the picture while we are playing I start out with a .22 short and work my way up to my 22-250. When they become comfortable with the gun then I take them out hunting rabbits around yards of old abandoned houses and alfalfa feeds by doing this I am teaching them to engage on something after a shot. I may take them on stand with me here and there calling while goin through this whole process. If they are coming along good enough for me I will start hunting them around 6-10 months old depending on their size, ability, maturity, handling and progress through my stages. This is basically how I do it in a nutshell it takes time and a lot of coyotes to get them there and is frustrating at times but in the end its a very good reward when your dog turns out the way you want him too and puts more fur in the back of the truck.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

hay thanks a lot


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good looking pups, thanks for sharing them and the info.


----------



## NEYOTEMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

No problem I am hoping they turn out to be good dogs as long as they take after the parents they should be good atleast thats what I am hoping for but like any dog it takes time and reputation to get results.


----------

